# I just wish...



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

As a fan of Poljot and their 3133 movement, I just wish they would produce a 12 hour chronograph which would be very useful (to me at least!)

Roger


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I doubt it could be modified to do that


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Stan,

I notice that Poljot offer chronograph models with a moonphase and also a 24 hour subdial, so it MAY be possible.

But as a member of the "Bugger all" club, I'm probably wrong.

Roger


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It is not possible without making a new movement which probably won't happen.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Ahhhhhhhh well!!

Another dream in tatters..............


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roger,

Add your signature to prove you are a member of the "Bugger All" club, if you want to 

This singnature carries great respect, only on this forum I suspect
















But, to those honoured members here placed, the signature is without peer.









Take care,

Stan.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Stan,

tell me how???

Roger

(aspiring/potential/wannabe member)


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roger,

Go to My Controls at the top of the page, then to edit signature.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Thanks Stan


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Well done, Roger


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Good stuff Rog, the clubs growing.

....How are you Stan...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Garry,

I'm Ok, how's the DIY going?


----------

